# Slow Computer - need help cleaning it up!



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi-

I have a Dell Dimension 8300 Pentium 4 CPU 2.8 Ghz 2.79 Ghz 1 GB RAM running Win XP Home Service Pack 2. It's not a young computer but it is really pretty bogged down at this point. I recently purchased a large external hard drive to off-load a bunch of photos to give the C: drive more space.

Where would be a good place to start in the process of getting things running faster?

I will run spybot now to make sure it doesn't find anything but am ready to take it from there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Post a HijackThis log here so we can see what's installed and what's running in the background.

Download *Trend Micro HijackThis 2.0.2* from here, install it, restart your computer, open HijackThis and run a scan with it, save the resulting log in Notepad, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope this won't be too embarassing for me! I'm not as good at this as I wish I were! It looks like quite a massive list to me - hopefully the solution will be evident.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:05:25 PM, on 2/9/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anne Genova\Local Settings\Application Data\Lexar Media\LxrAutorun.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\EarthLink\spamBlocker\ELSBLaunch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrSII1s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\RIMDeviceManager\RIMDeviceManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\BbDevMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%206%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\ANNE GENOVA\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\gfhqerua.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LxrAutorun] C:\Documents and Settings\Anne Genova\Local Settings\Application Data\Lexar Media\LxrAutorun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Desktop Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ELSBLaunch.lnk = C:\Program Files\EarthLink\spamBlocker\ELSBLaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logo Calibration Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\CalibrationLoader\CalibrationLoader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ProfileReminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\ProfileReminder.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A0019EB-51FA-4AE5-A40B-C0496BBFC739} (Verizon Wireless Media Upload) - http://www.vzwpix.com/activex/VerizonWirelessUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://msbcam.bact.wisc.edu/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4056/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.ritzpix.com/net/Uploader/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.e-centives.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://www.ritzpix.com/upload/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE6C4705-0F11-4ACB-BDD4-37F138BEF289} (Image Uploader Control) - http://www.ritzpix.com/net/Uploader/LPUploader41.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GhostStartService - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Lexar Secure II (LxrSII1s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrSII1s.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

am going to ask a gold shield to have a look see . Looks like you might have some nasties on your PC.


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

durgon said:


> Hi-
> 
> I have a Dell Dimension 8300 Pentium 4 CPU 2.8 Ghz 2.79 Ghz 1 GB RAM running Win XP Home Service Pack 2. It's not a young computer but it is really pretty bogged down at this point. I recently purchased a large external hard drive to off-load a bunch of photos to give the C: drive more space.
> 
> ...


Hi durgon

You have several Anti-Virus programs these take up an enormous amount of your computer's resources when they are actively scanning your computer. Having two/three anti-virus programs running at the same time can cause your computer to run very slow, become unstable and even, in rare cases, crash.

To get an Uninstall List from HijackThis:

Open HijackThis, click Config, click Misc Tools
Click "*Open Uninstall Manager*"
Click "Save List" (generates *uninstall_list.txt*)
Click Save, copy and paste the results in your next post.


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Here it is:

ABBYY FineReader 5.0 Sprint
Ad-Aware 2007
Adobe Anchor Service CS3
Adobe Asset Services CS3
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe CMaps
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings
Adobe Default Language CS3
Adobe Device Central CS3
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Viewer CS3
Adobe Linguistics CS3
Adobe PDF Library Files
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Reader 7.1.0
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe Stock Photos CS3
Adobe SVG Viewer
Adobe Type Manager 4.1
Adobe Type Support
Adobe Update Manager CS3
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS3
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
BCM V.92 56K Modem
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.2.2
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.2.2
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2003
CCleaner (remove only)
Citrix Web Client
Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard
Core FTP Lite 1.3
Dell AIO Printer A940
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Media Experience
Dell Solution Center
Dell Support 5.0.0 (766)
Documents To Go
DS21Patch
DVDSentry
EarthLink spamBlocker Add-On
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON SPR800 Reference Guide
ewido security suite
Eye-One Match 3.6.2
FA Alphabet and Numbers
Film Factory
Glossy Paper ICC Profiles
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
ICC Color Profiles
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
Intel(R) PROSet
Internet Explorer Default Page
Internet Explorer Q903235
iPod for Windows 2005-09-23
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10
iTunes
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
Lernout & Hauspie TruVoice for Microsoft Agent
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech® Camera Driver
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
Macromedia Extension Manager
Macromedia HomeSite 5
Macromedia HomeSite+
MFC80
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003
Microsoft Office Small Business Edition 2003
Modem Helper
Mouse Suite
Mozilla Firefox (1.0.7)
MSN Messenger 7.5
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MUSICMATCH® Jukebox
Netscape 6 (6.2.3)
Nikon Message Center
Norton Ghost
Norton WMI Update
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
P.I.M. II Plug-In
P.I.M. II Plug-In
Palm
PDF Settings
Pdf995
Picasa 3
ProWrite 2005
QuarkXPress 5.01
Quicken 2008
QuickTime
Reader Rabbit Kindergarten
RealPlayer
Rhapsody Player Engine
Roxio Media Manager
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Sonic DLA
Sonic MyDVD
Sonic RecordNow!
Sonic Update Manager
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Time Zone Data Update Tool for Microsoft Office Outlook
TopStyle Lite (Version 3.0)
TurboTax Deluxe Deduction Maximizer 2006
TurboTax ItsDeductible 2006
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
WD Diagnostics
WebIQ Client Software
Windows Backup Utility
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 9 Hotfix [See KB885492 for more information]
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinSCP 3.1
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Messenger Explorer Bar
Zagat® Restaurant Guide 2002 for Palm OS


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi durgon

AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 is obsolete lets remove it

Go to Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs.

Please remove these entries from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel

*AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Norton WMI Update*

Lets disable the System Configuration Utility, if you don't want to see that warning..

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto

*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) JRE 6 Update 12*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u12-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.

Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista users, right click on the *jre-6u12-windows-i586-p.exe* and select "Run as an Administrator.")

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenny94-

Here is the log from MBAM:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1745
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
2/10/2009 7:59:14 PM
mbam-log-2009-02-10 (19-59-14).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 68876
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 13 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 4
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{04a38f6b-006f-4247-ba4c-02a139d5531c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{87255c51-cd7d-4506-b9ad-97606daf53f3} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{3c2d2a1e-031f-4397-9614-87c932a848e0} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{9522b3fb-7a2b-4646-8af6-36e7f593073c} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Here is the latest HJT:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:02:08 PM, on 2/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrSII1s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Anne Genova\Local Settings\Application Data\Lexar Media\LxrAutorun.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\EarthLink\spamBlocker\ELSBLaunch.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
N2 - Netscape 6: # Mozilla User Preferences
// This is a generated file!
user_pref("browser.history.last_page_visited", "file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ANNEGE~1/MYDOCU~1/FREELA~1/Jill/Alkahest/2006/artists/MU3FE5~1.HTM");
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%206%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:0.9.4.1");
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, windows-1252");
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("security.warn_submit_insecure", false);
user_pref("signon.SignonFileName", "97082399.s");
user_pref("timebomb.first_launch_time", "1080918821843000");
user_pref("wallet.caveat", true);
user_pref("browser.helperApps.neverAsk.openFile", "application%2Fx-java-jnlp-file");
(C:\Documents and Settings\ANNE GENOVA\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\gfhqerua.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LxrAutorun] C:\Documents and Settings\Anne Genova\Local Settings\Application Data\Lexar Media\LxrAutorun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Desktop Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ELSBLaunch.lnk = C:\Program Files\EarthLink\spamBlocker\ELSBLaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logo Calibration Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\CalibrationLoader\CalibrationLoader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ProfileReminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\ProfileReminder.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A0019EB-51FA-4AE5-A40B-C0496BBFC739} (Verizon Wireless Media Upload) - http://www.vzwpix.com/activex/VerizonWirelessUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://msbcam.bact.wisc.edu/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.ritzpix.com/net/Uploader/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.e-centives.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://www.ritzpix.com/upload/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE6C4705-0F11-4ACB-BDD4-37F138BEF289} (Image Uploader Control) - http://www.ritzpix.com/net/Uploader/LPUploader41.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GhostStartService - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Lexar Secure II (LxrSII1s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrSII1s.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
--
End of file - 12708 bytes

Thanks so much!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That are a lot of outdated and unneeded programs in that computer. :down:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to start? Do some offenders stand out right away or should I just go through my Add/Remove one by one? I do tend to hang on to things a *bit* too long and do feel that this machine has had a lot of things dumped on it over the years. Any help would be MOST appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

durgon:

From the looks of this list, your computer still has all the bloatware and unneeded programs that came with it.

I've highlighted some of the commonly used programs that are outdated. I didn't highlight some of the others because I can't tell what version is currently installed. I'm guessing that QuickTime and Adobe Flash Player and Adobe Shockwave Player and CCleaner and Google Earth and others are outdated.

ABBYY FineReader 5.0 Sprint
*Ad-Aware 2007*
Adobe Anchor Service CS3
Adobe Asset Services CS3
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe CMaps
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings
Adobe Default Language CS3
Adobe Device Central CS3
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Viewer CS3
Adobe Linguistics CS3
Adobe PDF Library Files
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop CS3
*Adobe Reader 7.1.0*
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe Stock Photos CS3
Adobe SVG Viewer
Adobe Type Manager 4.1
Adobe Type Support
Adobe Update Manager CS3
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS3
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
*AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5*
BCM V.92 56K Modem
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.2.2
BlackBerry Desktop Software 4.2.2
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2003
CCleaner (remove only)
Citrix Web Client
Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard
Core FTP Lite 1.3
Dell AIO Printer A940
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Media Experience
Dell Solution Center
Dell Support 5.0.0 (766)
Documents To Go
DS21Patch
DVDSentry
EarthLink spamBlocker Add-On
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON SPR800 Reference Guide
ewido security suite
Eye-One Match 3.6.2
FA Alphabet and Numbers
Film Factory
Glossy Paper ICC Profiles
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
ICC Color Profiles
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
Intel(R) PROSet
iPod for Windows 2005-09-23
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10
iTunes
*Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2*
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
Lernout & Hauspie TruVoice for Microsoft Agent
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech® Camera Driver
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
Macromedia Extension Manager
Macromedia HomeSite 5
Macromedia HomeSite+
MFC80
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003
Microsoft Office Small Business Edition 2003
Modem Helper
Mouse Suite
*Mozilla Firefox (1.0.7)
MSN Messenger 7.5*
MUSICMATCH® Jukebox
Netscape 6 (6.2.3)
Nikon Message Center
Norton Ghost
Norton WMI Update
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
P.I.M. II Plug-In
P.I.M. II Plug-In
Palm
PDF Settings
Pdf995
Picasa 3
ProWrite 2005
QuarkXPress 5.01
Quicken 2008
QuickTime
Reader Rabbit Kindergarten
RealPlayer
Rhapsody Player Engine
Roxio Media Manager
Sonic DLA
Sonic MyDVD
Sonic RecordNow!
Sonic Update Manager
*Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4*
Time Zone Data Update Tool for Microsoft Office Outlook
TopStyle Lite (Version 3.0)
TurboTax Deluxe Deduction Maximizer 2006
TurboTax ItsDeductible 2006
WD Diagnostics
WebIQ Client Software
Windows Backup Utility
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinSCP 3.1
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Messenger Explorer Bar
Zagat® Restaurant Guide 2002 for Palm OS

----------------------------------------------------------------

You're going to find it very time consuming to get rid of a lot of that stuff, and it's still going to leave file remnants and registry entries behind.

The only feasible way to clean out all that mess is to format the hard drive and do a fresh install of the operating system - after you've backed up and saved all your personal data.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi durgon


Received your Private Message. I'm going to ask a Moderator to move this thread.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi durgon

Lets make sure you have no virus's before we move on...

Please run the *F-Secure Online Scanner*

Note: You must use Internet Explorer for this scan!

Accept the License Agreement.
Once the ActiveX installs click Full System Scan
Once the download completes, the scan will begin automatically.
The scan will take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan completes, click the Automatic cleaning (recommended) button.
Click the Show Report button and copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenny94-

Here you go!


*Scanning Report*

*Wednesday, February 11, 2009 18:42:48 - 22:24:57*

Computer name: ANNEG 
Scanning type: Scan system for malware, rootkits 
Target: C:\ F:\ G:\ 
*Result: 2 malware found*

TrackingCookie.2o7 (spyware) 

System
TrackingCookie.Atwola (spyware) 

System
*Statistics*

Scanned: 

Files: 66097
System: 6577
Not scanned: 10
Actions: 

Disinfected: 0
Renamed: 0
Deleted: 0
None: 2
Submitted: 0
Files not scanned: 

C:\HIBERFIL.SYS
C:\PAGEFILE.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\DEFAULT
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SAM
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SECURITY
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SOFTWARE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM
C:\WINDOWS\SOFTWAREDISTRIBUTION\EVENTCACHE\{8F1A1E08-6538-4F20-B748-8199937BD362}.BIN
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ANNE GENOVA\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS DEFENDER\FILETRACKER\{AFE468A4-DA73-4C66-AA21-5998D8A964DF}
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ANNE GENOVA\LOCAL SETTINGS\APPLICATION DATA\MICROSOFT\OUTLOOK\ARCHIVE.PST
*Options*

Scanning engines: 

F-Secure USS: 3.0.0
F-Secure Blacklight: 0.0.0
F-Secure Hydra: 3.6.8511, 2009-02-11
F-Secure Pegasus: 1.20.0, 1969-11-31
F-Secure AVP: 7.0.171, 2009-02-11
Scanning options: 

Scan defined files: COM EXE SYS OV? BIN SCR DLL SHS HTM HTML HTT VBS JS INF VXD DO? XL? RTF CPL WIZ HTA PP? PWZ P?T MSO PIF . ACM ASP AX CNV CSC DRV INI MDB MPD MPP MPT OBD OBT OCX PCI TLB TSP WBK WBT WPC WSH VWP WML BOO HLP TD0 TT6 MSG ASD JSE VBE WSC CHM EML PRC SHB LNK WSF {* PDF ZL? XML ZIP XXX ANI AVB BAT CMD JOB LSP MAP MHT MIF PHP POT SWF WMF NWS TAR
Use Advanced heuristics
Thanks!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi durgon

There is no malware present... I will post the following info to get you started in the right direction.

Go ahead and run

Secunia software inspector & update checker

And click "Enable thorough system inspection"

Next, go to *Start>Run>*type in *%temp%* hit *Enter* and delete the content of all the temp folders shown (only the content, not the folder). A couple of files may be in memory and will not therefore delete, this is normal.

*Disk Cleanup:*

http://www.theeldergeek.com/disk_cleanup_utility.htm

Make sure the following are checked:
_Downloaded Program Files
Temporary Internet Files and
Recycle Bin
Compress Old Files_
Click *OK* and Disk Cleanup will delete those files for you.

*Run chkdsk:*

To use Chkdsk, click Start and My Computer. Right-click the hard drive you want to check, and click Properties. Select the Tools tab and click Check Now. Check both boxes. Click Start. You'll get a message that the computer must be rebooted to run a complete check. Click Yes and reboot. Chkdsk will take awhile, so run it when you don't need to use the computer for something else.

*Defrag your HD:*

http://artsweb.bham.ac.uk/artsit/Info/Guid...rag-win2kxp.htm

And let me know how your computer is running?


----------



## durgon (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenny94-

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I have completed all the steps you outlined. I guess my computer is marginally faster. I cleared off 40 GB of space on my 75 GB hard drive so that should also help. I guess my only real hope to speed things up is to either reinstall everything or get a new computer! 

Is Windows Vista any good or is it worth waiting for the next OS?

I have not yet upgraded to WinXP SP 3. Do you think I need to at this point? For some reason I got the feeling that I shouldn't upgrade based on something I read somewhere that I've since forgotten.

Let me know your thoughts!

Thanks so much!
Anne


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Anne



> Is Windows Vista any good or is it worth waiting for the next OS?


I have Vista on my machine and I like it. It takes a while to get use to. Windows 7, I really don't know at this point. When you are really to purchase a computer be sure to shop around because there's some great deals out there.



> I have not yet upgraded to WinXP SP 3. Do you think I need to at this point? For some reason I got the feeling that I shouldn't upgrade based on something I read somewhere that I've since forgotten.


There has been some software incompatibilities with XP Service Pack 3. But this has been fixed. I always wait when Service Packs come out. By waiting, you let everyone else find and fix the problems before you face them.. I would install XP Service Pack 3...


----------

